# Installing a bait clicker on a 5600c4?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So I got a great deal on a older model Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5600c4, plan on using it for channel cat. I've read of guys installing bait clickers on the smaller ambassadeurs, I just can't find any kind of guide on how to install them. 

Looking to do it myself, not looking to pay to have it done. I've heard people mention the parts I need are only a few bucks, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yes it can be done, i have installed clickers on several small abu's. the inner parts on the 5000 and 6000 series are all the same on the clicker side of the reel. 

take off the sideplate on the clicker side, re-install a sideplate from a reel that HAS a clicker, mark where the cuts start on the frame of the reel, then re-install the sideplate to be cut, mark where the opening starts on the sideplate to be cut and very carefully measure with a pair of Calipers and draw you a cutout of the groove with a fine point sharpie. next take a sharp edge file and cut it out. i have used a dremmel before but you take a chance of cutting too much which i done in the pics of the reel in the below photobucket link. i advise just using a file and taking your time and keep measuring. the material is aluminum and cuts out pretty easy with a small file. if you cut too much the clicker will not work correctly so start small and cut more as needed. better yet if you have a friend who is a Machinist or toolmaker have them do it for you.

the parts run about $5 total from a local shop in Dayton (fishermans quarters 937-222-2224, ask for chris), have also seen them on e-bay cheap. i had a post on the BOC describing how to do this but it has since vanished. 

[ame="http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n277/dinkbuster1/Abu%20conversion/5000%20conversion/?albumview=slideshow"]Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks man, very much appreciated! 

That pretty much covers it, actually looks a lot easier than I thought.


----------

